# New record!



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

26 medium hakari gold pellets has been eaten by my 7" RD all in one feeding. Hahaha, i pushed him to his limits. Imma try 30 in a couple of days.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam hes gonna be a fat bastard soon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> dam hes gonna be a fat bastard soon


 forget that... get the siphon ready to clean his mess


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Just did.... His poops are freaking like a log! I changed so much water i think my tank is gonna recycle.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Just did.... His poops are freaking like a log! I changed so much water i think my tank is gonna recycle.

















thats funny.....


----------

